# calming/relaxing/anti anxiety eo recipe?



## peechee (Jan 5, 2011)

does anyone have one they always rely on?  

i bought some lavender, some blue tansy, and some eucalyptus, and i have some others i like alone, but im not sure what's going to smell good but not too strong and be relaxing or calming at the same time.

just wondering if any of u guys and gals have any suggestions or recipes you like.

thx
peecha


----------



## tlaborn (Jan 6, 2011)

To make a calming blend with Essential oils, you should always use a carrier oil in addition to essential oils. Lavender is a very good calming essential oil. You can use eucalyptus, But lavender seems to be the big one! here is a suggestion on the amount of oils you can use, you can always play around with it and get it to where you think it should be! Here is just a suggestion on the amounts:

Ingredients:

1 ounce carrier oil such as sweet almond 
10 drops  Lavender 
5 drops Roman Chamomile

You can always subsitute Roman chamomile for eucalyptus and again just play around with different EOs to how you would like it!   

** Hope this helps!!! **


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2011)

Equal parts of Rose Geranium and Lavender e.o. mixed with carrier oil.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Lavender with a hint of Lemon, Or Lavender and Clary Sage.


----------



## peechee (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks ya'll! i shall try something using my lavender today!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 7, 2011)

I use  peppermint and lavender in fractionated coconut oil in a perfume bottle with a roller ball on it and rub it on my temples, it also helps keep the headaches away


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 9, 2011)

I like all suggestions listed above. My fav is Nag Champa.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 11, 2011)

heartandsoap said:
			
		

> I like all suggestions listed above. My fav is Nag Champa.



It's my Favorite too! If you like that (which is typically an FO - the real McCoy is one of the most expensive oils/absolutes out there!) you might like Michelia Alba: reputed to have mood uplifting properties, though it is most often used for its exotic fragrance.


----------



## Leelalee (Jan 11, 2011)

This is my favorite blend for calming, I use it on children who have night terrors as a no monster spray, and for myself when traveling. 

8 Drops Lavender Maillette (super sweet smelling lavender, specific for anxiety)
3 Drops Australian Sandalwood (grounding, relaxing)
2 Drops Roman Chamomile (uplifting with out stimulation)
1 Drop Spearmint (soothing, often reminds people of happy childhood moments)

I mix it up in a ounce mister with water, or in a roller bottle with a carrier oil.


----------



## Woodi (Jan 23, 2011)

What's relaxing to one person may be stimulating, or even annoying (such as if you sneeze everytime you sniff lavender) to another.

I am currently making up blends that specifically make me happy, or relaxed.... I think it's a good idea, don't you? rely on what makes YOU happy, rather than some fomula or bookish idea.

I do love neroli (flowers of the orange tree) but can't afford it, so I use its sister-scent pettigrain (from the bark and leaves of the orange tree), mix this with orange, a titch of lime for sweetness, and patchouli for depth.   I love patchouli, some people despise it.


----------



## Marion (Feb 14, 2011)

I use lavender, and various citrus, and some thyme. I love it. I use it in the shower often.


----------

